# Little Golden Books That Never Made It



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

1. You Are Different and That's Bad
2. The Boy Who Died From Eating All His Vegetables
3. Dad's New Wife Robert
4. Fun four-letter Words to Know and Share
5. Hammers, Screwdrivers and Scissors: An I-Can-Do-It Book
6. The Kids' Guide to Hitchhiking
7. Kathy Was So Bad Her Mom Stopped Loving Her
8. Curious George and the High-Voltage Fence
9. All Cats Go to Hell
10. The Little Sissy Who Snitched
11. Some Kittens Can Fly
12. That's it, I'm Putting You Up for Adoption
14. The Magic World Inside the Abandoned Refrigerator
15. Garfield Gets Feline Leukemia
16. The Pop-Up Book of Human Anatomy
17. Strangers Have the Best Candy
18. Whining, Kicking and Crying to Get Your Way
19. You Were an Accident
20. Things Rich Kids Have, But You Never Will
21. Pop! Goes The Hamster...And Other Great Microwave Games
22. The Man in the Moon Is Actually Satan
23. Your Nightmares Are Real
24. Daddy drinks because you cry.
25. Eggs, Toilet Paper, and Your School
26. Why Can't Mr. Fork and Ms. Electrical Outlet Be Friends?
27. Places Where Mommy and Daddy Hide Neat Things


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I enjoyed these thoroughly


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL, morning chuckle. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

In order for a little fair play

28. The Dog, man's favourite shit machine.
29. The dog that bit the baby.
30. Dogs can fly too.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys are sick !!!! LOL


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

this popped up on my news feed today. laughter helps with my morning poops.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

A little late to this thread but I thought this one was pretty good.


----------

